# Where is a straight edge supposed to be straight?



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi all. I just got my 36" Veritas/Lee Valley straightedge today. After looking at the straight edge it looks like it's bent slightly at one end. I checked it against the cast iron wings on my table saw. When I put the straightedge "wide side down" on the table it rocks noticeably.

But I *think* it's straight on the thinner sides. I'm sure there's proper terms that I don't know.

Is a straightedge supposed to be flat on all four sides? Or just the thinner edges?

Thanks.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

I was confused by your description, so I looked up the Lee Valley Straight Edge, 38" Aluminum. If your tool is like the ones in this picture, I suggest you send it back. It should be straight without any bend, and set flat on your table saw.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Boy, I would definitely be calling Lee Valley about this. They are really nice people and will give you an honest answer. Personally, I don't know how you could use a straightedge that is not flat. If you think about the fact that you have to hold it down on a surface to make a line or a mark, rocking would be unacceptable, at least to me, but I'm not the straightedge expert.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

This is the one I snagged:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=56676&cat=1,240,45313,56676

To be more precise, the 36".

I e-mailed the Veritas customer service address. I'm sure Lee Valley would exchange it for me if I asked. But I don't want to be "that customer" who is nitpicky and expects unrealistic perfection.

If the thing isn't meant to be perfectly flat on all 4 sides and is instead only meant to be flat on one or two sides then getting a replacement won't make any difference. It'll be the same thing.

I don't think it was damaged during shipping. They packed things pretty well.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll guess that it's likely meant to be straight on the narrow edges. If it is not straight on the narrows then I'd call them without hesitation.

I have 3 older Empire levels, a 2 ft. a 4 ft, and a 6 ft., aluminum with magnetic inlays on one side. Believe it or not, they're pretty darn straight ) Think if I were going to pay 80 sump'n $$ for a 3 ft long straight piece of steel or aluminum, I'd head to a machine shop and get a price on it.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I got the more expensive steel because I figured it would be highly resistant to bending. Thus the disappointment. Especially since the other Veritas stuff I've gotten has been darn near perfect.

On the other hand, it is a $100 tool and not a $1,000 tool. So I'd feel kind of bad about sending it back.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Don't feel bad at all; send it back. Lee valley is great with customer service.
You paid good money for it. It should be flat on all 4 sides, but the critical edges should be to their spec.


----------



## Fish22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Call Lee Valley, they will make it right. I order some bow clamps around Christmas and somehow the box was damaged and FedEx didn't deliver and didn't contact LV, I called Lee Valley to discuss, 15 minutes later got a call back saying we will deal with FedEx and are shipping new ones out.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

If you read the description it plainly states the the steel straight edges are machined to within .0015 on the two edges. The wide side as you call it is not considered an edge.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Call them, even those that is not considered an edge, it should not be out by much. If it is, it may not register correctly on your piece to be checked. Take a feeler gauge and find out how much it bows out, and where it is highest. Discuss this with them. It might be within tolerances, but it might not be.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll put it on my table saw and break out the feeler gauges and the flashlight. The only problem is I don't have a single, unbroken surface that is 36 inches long. But I can get it most of the way there with the table saw.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

These are definitely NOT supposed to be flat on the wide faces; only the narrow faces are machined to be flat. The straight edge does not have enough beam strength to stay flat if it is projected off a table, for example, and will not be a reference surface/edge. If the narrow edges are flat against your table saw (assuming it is a flat reference), then this tool is machined properly and functioning as intended.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If there's a noticeable bow in the flat faces of the straight edge, it's still not up to spec IMHO.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I see it as this cost $90.00 so it best be straight to the specs, no bends…..call them and ask for a new one or get your $$ back


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am sure that LV wants to hear from you. They do not want a dissatisfied customer or damaged tools floating around.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

You don't want to be that guy, I'll bet used car salesmen love you. Seriously for a C note you should expect serious quality especially for something as simple as a thin piece of steel. It's not rude or picky to ask for what you paid for, a straight straight edge.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I hate dealing with car salesmen. I never know how to get out from under them without being rude.

I'll see if I can take some pictures but I'm not sure I'll be able to make any that will show the entire tool.

The place I noticed the bow was when looking at one of the narrow edges. But it could be my eyes deceiving me.

On the other hand, it is a rather pricey piece of metal…


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Update:

I just realized we have granite counter tops. I hear those are supposed to be very flat. So I put the straight edge on the granite.

I can see light between the counter and the tool no matter which edge (wide or narrow) of the tool I rest on the counter top.

I am assuming this is a Bad Thing?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yes, bad, but countertop granite probably isn't made to the same specs as a granite surface plate.

I'd still contact lee valley. They'll take care of you.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

@Purmaster - LV will assist you on your straight edge. If they need proof. send a photo. Very sure they will replace it ASAP.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Call lee valley the have great customer service . Had a problem with a spoke shave I bought called them they sent me a new one before I even sent back the old one new shipment had a return label for old one .


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I got a reply from the Veritas guys and they confirmed that only the narrow edges of the tool are meant to be straight.

I'll probably e-mail Lee Valley and see what they think.

I just don't want to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I wrote this to Veritas:

"have some granite counter tops. I put the narrow sides of the straightedge down and I could see light between the straightedge and the counter."

I got this reply from Veritas:

"The narrow edge of the 36" should be flat to within 0.0015". Even at this you will see light. Light will be seen through much smaller gaps than this and it looks twice as wide if the surface reflects light. The gap should be checked using feeler gauges against a known flat surface."

What do you guys think?

The Veritas customer service gent was very prompt by the way.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

If you 100% know the granit is dead flat send them a picture of it with feeler gagues in the gap. It's hard to dispute that.

Paul


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

This is silly.
Lee Valley would normally fix this with little question.
If u can't get a straight edge that is flat, and not bowed in either direction, for $100 then I don't consider that a straight edge.
Get a refund.
Buy a piece of ground bar stock from anywhere and it'll be better and half the price. Just won't have the little Veritas logo or hanging hole.

Here is a link for a precision ground piece of 4140 steel, 1/4" thick, 2" wide, 36" long, for $66.60 from McMaster Carr. And they are considered the most expensive place to get steel.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#8892k41/=rco12a


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I am no doubt overthinking this. But I don't want to be a jerk. Or to demand greater perfection than is practical. I worry about these things.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You don't have to be a jerk; just be polite, but firm.

"I'm not happy with the quality of the item I received and would like a replacement please."


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I checked it with feeler gauges and I can get a gauge thicker than 0.0015 inches under the tool. And it's definitely bent somewhat at about three quarters the way down the tool.

I've contacted Lee Valley to see if they can replace it. I still feel bad about doing so because I could be in the wrong. But I'll see how it goes.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I checked it with feeler gauges and I can get a gauge thicker than 0.0015 inches under the tool. And it's definitely bent somewhat at about three quarters the way down the tool.

I've contacted Lee Valley to see if they can replace it. I still feel bad about doing so because I could be in the wrong. But I'll see how it goes.

Don't feel bad. After all you paid $90 for this. Either get a straight edge that is straight or get your money back


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You've paid $4 for the steel, the rest is in the precision to which it was made. I would definitely have this rectified.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I am aware everyone thinks I'm crazy but if the two narrow edges are to spec than it being bent slightly may not matter.

I work in customer service. While I sincerely hope that every unit of the product I support works perfectly for my customers, that isn't always realistic. Things break. Despite the best quality control there are always a few duds. I know what it's like for the customer service guys to have to clean up after the manufacturing guys. Or work under stupid or opaque corporate policies.

Even before I started working in customer service I tried to be a nice, respectful, and reasonable customer.

For example, I got one of the Veritas dovetail guides (and the accompanying saw). It works as described. But the saw ends up biting into the aluminum guide towards the bottom. It's annoying but it doesn't seem to have actually affected the utility of the tool. Therefore I didn't contact Lee Valley about it and let it go.

I'll see if perhaps I can take some pictures of the thing. Maybe I'm crazy. But I've had another pair of eyes confirm the diagnosis.

Thanks for the support, guys. It is appreciated.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You'll be happy in the end, as will lee valley for you bringing it to their attention.
Don't feel bad about it at all. I would have done the same.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you.

I'll feel bad about it if their machinists inspect it and find it to be within spec and another one comes that is exactly the same or worse.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

It really takes a better reference surface compared to the tool, to verify the truth of the bent straight edge. A granite surface plate, or a Master Straight Edge would be the quick way.
From the description, it simply sounds like the tool was bent/damaged in shipment.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It's not being "nitpicky". You worked for your money and deserve to get what you paid for. Too many people accept shoddy goods in fear of "offending". That just makes the company richer and doesn't improve the goods.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

The bend along the wide edge's length might be intentional to help it stand up better on its own. But if you know it's not to spec on the narrow edges (and it sounds like you do), then send it back. If the second one has the same problem, you can either accept it as-is or try one from a different manufacturer.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Lee Valley is sending out a replacement. Good folks.

It hadn't occurred to me that the bend might be intentional for a purpose…


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I doubt it's intentional; this is the first I've ever read of a steel straightedge being bent on the wide face.

Just a lemon IMHO; it happens to the best of them.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The reason they call it a straight edge. BTW, never lean you straightedge (long ones) up against a wall. It should be hanged on a nail. Drill a hole in the end if it doesn't already have one. Shorter straightedges should be stored flat, not tossed in a toolbox.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

The Veritas straight edge does have a hole. I've already got some nails that I hang my aluminum straight edges off of. I didn't even realize that was the recommended method of storage. It was just convenient. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## macgee (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Purrmaster,

I went through the exact same thing and just mailed mine (alum) back. Don't feel bad about wanting your straight to be properly straight. No point of having one if your questioning it; it's suppose to be your reference point and straighter than anything else in your shop.

This has been an expensive exercise in time. I did some post's in another thread about it.

I showed it to two different machinist at different places and had three surface tables to test it, I was lucky to be able to do that. They both laughed and said to send it back. 
Veritas only used a cutting tool to make it straight not grounded or heat treated, the heat from the cutting tool probably enhanced the banana curve. Mine hooked to the left almost 1/4", Lee Valley said it was with in specs.

I'll make it easy, just go to Home Depot and buy a new Empire e70.48 level (on sale $30). It's straighter, cheaper and better than the Veritas; it's just not as sexy looking as a Veritas but it's more functional. 
Just go though the inventory and pick the best one, test it against a couple of others and you'll be in good shape. It's extremely straight and square on all four faces so you can use it on it's side as well. It was very impressive on the surface table for something that was sold at HD (at least mine was).

Keep this in mind, a proper straight edge (.0002"/12') is expensive ($300+) and there's good reason for it; a lot of work, quality control and time goes into a good straight edge. These should not to be confused with the inexpensive ones we are trying to buy.

We just need a straight edge good enough to be straighter than anything else in our shop, easy to use and straighter than .0015".

I will for now on will only buy in person a straight edge and not through the mail, it's not worth the hassle.

When Lee valley sends you a straight edge with a sideways banana curve without telling you then it gives you doubt in it, if you question/have doubts in your straight edge then there's no point of having it. The reason why you have a straight edge in the first place is remove doubts in your shop.


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not quite sure what you mean the wide side and the thin side, but I assume that you were placing the ground side down. That would be correct. It sounds like someone dropped your metal straight edge, which means that you should return it. You really should make your own straight edge (out of stable quartersawn wood) so you can easily keep it trued. Does this help?


----------

